# Slashdot Games EA Recommends Hilarious Work-Around For RA3 CD-key



## Clark Kent (Nov 5, 2008)

*Slashdot Games EA Recommends Hilarious Work-Around For RA3 CD-key
By News Bot - 11-05-2008 11:12 AM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

sunderbear noted that EAs Command amp; Conquer 3 shipped missing the last digit of the CD Key. He writes "EA's brightest minds have put their synapses into overdrive in order to whip up a comical work-around. 'There is currently a work-around that may allow you to bypass this issue. Since you have the first 19 characters of the code already, you can basically try guessing the last character,' said a note on EA's customer support site. Yes, they're serious. 'To do this, simply enter your existing code, and then for the last character, try the letters A-Z, and then the numbers 0-9. You should eventually get the right combination, and be able to play the game.'" It appears that the helpful hint has been purged.pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/05/143240amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/11/05/143240"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/11/05/143240amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/aNeItLPkO9fb_5LQeXbOWbKG0pE/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/aNeItLPkO9fb_5LQeXbOWbKG0pE/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/oIahM8WTgIY" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

